# super tuscan blend



## ErikM (Dec 18, 2016)

The Super Tuscan is always one of the favorites of mine, friends, and family. I'd like to make it from scratch instead of from a kit. The question I have is the blend ratios.
Super Tuscan is a blend of Sangiovese, Cabernet, and Merlot. But what are the ratios? 75% sangiovese, 15% cabernet, 10% merlot?
Any suggestions as a starting point?


----------



## Johnd (Dec 18, 2016)

jmforem said:


> The Super Tuscan is always one of the favorites of mine, friends, and family. I'd like to make it from scratch instead of from a kit. The question I have is the blend ratios.
> Super Tuscan is a blend of Sangiovese, Cabernet, and Merlot. But what are the ratios? 75% sangiovese, 15% cabernet, 10% merlot?
> Any suggestions as a starting point?



For the most part, the answer is yes. Super Tuscans can be blended in almost any ratio desired. Below is a quote from Wine Enthusiast magazine, published on line:

"They are among the most enthralling and diversified wines in Italy, yet there is probably no term in Italian wine that is more slippery, vaporous and misunderstood than “super Tuscan.”

“When I first heard ‘super Tuscan,’ I thought we were talking about unleaded fuel, not wine,” says Roberto Guldener, who runs Terrabianca in Radda in Chianti and makes several super Tuscans.

Some people define super Tuscan as a Tuscan blend made with Cabernet Sauvignon or other international varieties. Others define it as a wine that breaks ranks with Italy’s strict Denominazione di Origine Controllata (DOC) quality regime. Others define it as any expensive wine from Tuscany.

The truth is super Tuscan is all those things—and none of those things. A super Tuscan can be a 100 percent expression of Sangiovese with absolutely no international varieties. It can be a DOC wine, and in fact many are, and it can span any price point from $12 to $275.

And the definition is changing all the time."


----------



## heatherd (Dec 19, 2016)

There's one posted on Epicurous that is:
"Antinori Tignanello Toscana 2004 ($80)
In 1971, Piero Antinori broke Chianti's rules by adding international grapes to Sangiovese and it joined Sassicaia as one of the first wines to be called a super-Tuscan. Tignanello is 85 percent Sangiovese, 10 percent Cabernet Sauvignon, and 5 percent Cabernet Franc. It showcases a modern style, with luscious blackberry and vanilla notes, a dash of spice, and a silky, sensual mouthfeel. Compared to Sassicaia ($180) and Ornellaia ($175), it's a tremendous value for a collectible wine."


----------



## kevinlfifer (Dec 19, 2016)

The ratio I see kicked around the most is 60% Cab Sauv, 30% sangiovese, 10% Merlot (all =/- 5% or so).

I did an old school Super T with 60% Malvasia Nero and 40 % Sangiovese, from juice buckets. It turned out wonderful, made 5 cases in 2014, have 3 bottles left. Malvasia has been supplanted by Cab Sauv in recent history.


----------



## KeithKLRFilter (Dec 19, 2016)

When I make my Super Tuscan from home kits I ferment 2 carboys of Sangiovese, and 1 each of the Merlot and Cab Sauv. I blend the 2 Sangiovese carboys with half each of the other two, so the blend is 66% Sangiovese, 16.5% Cab, and 16.5% Merlot. The missing 1% is pure love.

The result is consistently good. Sometimes I beef up the body by adding some additional concentrate in the Sangiovese batches.

The remaining wine goes into bottles as pure varietal.


----------



## ErikM (Dec 19, 2016)

Wow. Great responses. 
Thanks


----------



## Johnd (Dec 19, 2016)

Bottom line is, with the wine varietals you mention, you really can't go wrong. Try blending them in different percentages and see which one is tops in your tasting test, and go with that blend.


----------



## Stevew1 (Dec 20, 2016)

My super Tuscan was a 70/30 sangiovese merlot blend. My wife keeps giving it away.


----------



## cintipam (Dec 20, 2016)

Stevew1 said:


> My super Tuscan was a 70/30 sangiovese merlot blend. My wife keeps giving it away.



Does that mean she really likes it, or that she really doesn't?

Pam in cinti


----------



## Stevew1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Everyone likes it, especially my mother in law


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 20, 2016)

Stevew1 said:


> Everyone likes it, especially my mother in law



That is one way to keep in her (either) good graces


----------



## Tony_Tiz (Nov 18, 2019)

I've read that you can also add Cabernet Franc and Syrah. Or is it just Sagio, Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon?


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 19, 2019)

I have this hanging in my office for reference.


----------

